# how do i keep other cats out of my colony?



## agbowers832 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a colony of 8 feral cats (2 moms, 6 five month old kittens). They have now all been spayed and neutered! =) I feed them on my screened in porch and give them just enough that they are able to finish it in the morning with none left over. I thought that would keep other cats from coming around, but today I saw a new cat walking around outside the porch and then I heard some of my cats fighting with it. I am concerned that A) the cat is not spayed or neutered and I will end up with MORE cats and B) the cat might be sick and make my cats sick. Of course a part of me wants to take care of this one too, but I can only do so much. Any advice for keeping outside cats out of my current colony? PS I live in the country. I have ten acres and there are only about 7 houses on my street. 

thanks!
Allison


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I removed my post. 
There are TWO threads with the same subject so I moved my post to the other topic.


----------



## fedrorpet (Dec 5, 2009)

I really get tired of comments like “Although cats really belong indoors…” I tried to keep my cat indoors when he was adopted and he nearly went crazy. He would bite and scratch me and my friends and pee in the house. Once I let him out, he was ecstatic, and I’ve had a best buddy for 12 years. Cats are animals. Some like to be in, some like to be out. Mine goes out for a few hours, and sleeps indoors. He’s just fine. I’m tired of comments that suggest that because we let our cats outside, we are somehow bad pet owners.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

fedrorpet said:


> I really get tired of comments like “Although cats really belong indoors…”
> I’m tired of comments that suggest that because we let our cats outside, we are somehow bad pet owners.


Uh huh. :? 
...and where did you see those two particular comments in *this* thread? 
Are you sure you posted this where you wanted to post it?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have a cat that lives at my sisters house. He was abandoned and circled her neighborhood for two years before I TNRed him. He talked his way back into my sisters house where he had done his recovery after his nueter and shots. 

Now he is inside majority of the time but she lets him out to patrol the neighborhood. I understand the risks of letting him out. Most outdoor cats live 1-5 yr life span when being indoor/ outdoor cats. 

So far Ive had a vet bill last year of over $600 from a wound on his side. The year it was another $600 from a wound. Hes barely outside most of the time! In Arizona if you want your cat to live a long life he has to be an indoor only since there are so many preditors and that does not include death by cars, people, poison, heat, etc that is a threat to cats here. If you let your cat out you must count the cost. Ive commited to this cat to financially and to let him roam. But he has cost me alot of money and heart ache worrying about his wellbeing.

We all must decide how we are going to be responsible cat owners. For this particular cat this is how ive decided. The rest of my own cats are indoor only. I support feral colonies of outdoor cats with food and vet care. Each cat lover must do his part to make this a better world for cats. Not just argue what we think but put $ and time to make a difference in quality of life for ALL cats.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

fedrorpet, welcome to the Cat Forum. Many of us keep their cats indoors because of the traffic, and in some areas, like the southwest, larger predators, and snakes. However, I know that in the UK, most people allow their cats out. I keep my cats indoors, and that's all they have known since they were kittens. Feral cats or outdoor cats can be gradually coaxed indoors, but sometimes that's not feasible. 

When I was a child, I asked my girlfriend's mother if I could have the outdoor cat she had, and she and my mother gave me the OK. However, my friend's mother warned me that the cat might not react well to being a house cat. I so wanted the cat that I took it home, and it was literally climbing the walls and the curtains. It just about tore the house apart, and it was screaming like a banshee. Somehow, we got it back home. It didn't mind human contact; it just hated being confined. So, there are cats that absolutely will not accept living indoors. You have to use your judgment. 

Allison, I wish I had some good advice for you. I can only suggest contacting an agency that supports TNR. This organization can help you find one in your area:

http://www.alleycat.org/


----------

